# What was the type of the last person you had sex with?



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

my boyfriend, INTP, best sex eveeer


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

To the OP: ENFP



RetroVortex said:


> Can you type a hand? XD


Extroverted Sensing is the obvious choice as the primary function. Considering that they are so used to communicate even non verbally let's say Feeling. ESFP. Your hand is an ESFP, probably. This should be a thread on it's own. It's kinda fun.


----------



## Mioonebet (Jul 1, 2012)

ENFJ, although I think he's really INFJ. Anyway, it was good. Very affectionate and passionate.:blushed:


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

ESFP. Oh yeaaa


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

boblikesoup said:


> ESFP. Oh yeaaa


Lol. Sfp's craziest sex


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

especially:
If Pornstar = True


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

if Pornstar = True
then


Domzz said:


> LSfp's craziest sex


 = Especially True


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

boblikesoup said:


> if Pornstar = True
> then = Especially True


They just _get it_.

Something about performance finesse, they're in great control of the way they express their faces / move their bodies / sounds they make / breathing patterns -- the whole performance.


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

ESTP... 18 months ago or thereabouts, nowt special.

On the lookout for a fellow INFJ, as only they could handle me at the moment 

<.<

>.>


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

My best guess is INFJ. I really have no way of saying for sure, but I can't imagine any type suiting him better.

Absolutely amazing in every way.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

INFP, ex girlfriend. She was just all right on top, but entertaining to watch on the bottom


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Err... only if you count my SO... she's ISFP and nuts in bed.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

My current boyfriend is definitely a counterphobic enneagram 6w5, but I'm still not entirely sure what his mbti type is (I only recently in the past week became familiar with the mbti and realized it was based on functions rather than type descriptions). He's likely an INFP but he might be an INFJ. His sense of humor seems Ne-ish to me. I'm not sure if he uses Fi or Fe though, because he is very independent but on the other hand he can also be easily influenced by others sometimes, and gets very upset that he's never been able to fit in most of his life. We are scarily similar to each other considering how randomly we met -- in fact I wouldn't date him for a long time because I thought we were too similar and that our relationship would dissolve into an emotional mess. He gets me on a level that nobody else ever has, and I do the same for him. We both want to get married.

My ex-boyfriend was a 3w2 ESFJ (I think) and it was a total disaster.


----------



## LadyD (Mar 13, 2013)

My ISTP significant other.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sleeping with an ENFJ.


----------



## Vulpus (Mar 15, 2013)

Some sort of NT is all I can gather. prior to that an ESTJ, ENFP, ENTJ and before that an ENTP


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I could have sworn I posted to this one. 

ISTJ - 17 years of glorious monogamy.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

An ENFJ last week. He's my friend but we always said we would do each other something bad. Strange think was we couldn't look each other in the eye the entire time...


----------



## BarryO (Mar 13, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> or, if you had a 1 night stand, as much as you could figure out


It was a hooker, (kind of like a one night stand, hun) exfx.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

It was six years ago :bored: ESTP................ D:


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

My INFJ girlfriend, and it was intense like usual. I think the sex just keeps getting more intense after every sex session :tongue:.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Shadow Logic said:


> My INFJ girlfriend, and it was intense like usual. I think the sex just keeps getting more intense after every sex session :tongue:.


INFJ gf. That is something I have been searching for for quite some time.

What's her ennea?


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Domzz said:


> INFJ gf. That is something I have been searching for for quite some time.
> 
> What's her ennea?


She's a 4w5, and we're both sx/sp. I was on the search for a while until I met her and its been great ever since.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Shadow Logic said:


> She's a 4w5, and we're both sx/sp. I was on the search for a while until I met her and its been great ever since.


I hope to be able to say just that one day. Congratulations my friend


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

ESTP... the same as it was two months ago when I last answered this question *sighs*


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Domzz said:


> I hope to be able to say just that one day. Congratulations my friend


Haha Thanks and good luck on your journeys lol.


----------



## ClarityOfVision (Mar 3, 2013)

My INFJ girlfriend. Like always an intense session with lots of emotions. Also the Se bit keep gets better


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

ClarityOfVision said:


> My INFJ girlfriend. Like always an intense session with lots of emotions. Also the Se bit keep gets better


Cas, I'm sure you'll take this the right way... SHUT UP!


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I think ESFP.

Long ago and never again,
Didn't go all the way though.

I know who I will be going to be having it with 

My ISTJ soul mate haha


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ISFP 6w7(sw7w8) or 9w8(sw8w7) So/Sx
gaw-DAY-um he was sexy :blushed:


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

INFP ex girlfriend ;D

gigady.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

I last had sex with my ISFP.
I made her orgasm with only a seductive look.
I sent her into a state of catatonia via my thunderous love hammer.
She cried to the heavens once she regained her connection to our mother earth.


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Edit. Shouldn't let people near my computer while logged in...


----------



## Chaotixx (Apr 30, 2013)

INTP, My current Girlfriend.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't sex and tell, but I can say it was someone with a type that has completely different cognitive functions than me  There are four options.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Does my dream last night count as sex?


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Mmmm, my yummy ISTP


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

Being in a long-term relationship for 5 years doesn't give me much to choice from. 

ESFP


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ISFP 6w7(sw7w8) or 9w8(sw8w7) So/Sx
> gaw-DAY-um he was sexy :blushed:


however, I am _never_ swallowing again


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

...I need to get better at typing people, so I can figure out the type of the guy once I finally have sex.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

ESFJ. And to think, if I had known about MBTI back then, my 4 1/2 year old son would not be here.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

Dislcaimer: Knowledge of MBTI does not prevent pregnancy and should not be used as a contraceptive method.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Dan E said:


> Dislcaimer: Knowledge of MBTI does not prevent pregnancy and should not be used as a contraceptive method.


That was pretty funny


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't technically have sex, but I was "intimate" with them. He was most likely an ISFP 9w1. It was an awkward, passionless situation, as I wasn't even physically attracted to him. Somehow I doubt INFP-ISFP sex could ever be that great though. I have some ISFP friends and I think that, theoretically, the sexual dynamic would be way off. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

phantom_ecstasy said:


> I have some ISFP friends and I think that, theoretically, the sexual dynamic would be way off. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


MBTI is complete shit for predicting relationships imo. 

Follow your heart :crazy:


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

Dope Amine said:


> MBTI is complete shit for predicting relationships imo.
> 
> Follow your heart :crazy:


I completely agree, but the ones I know are SO passive/submissive. Our combined energies just wouldn't be enough to "get there". An ENTJ on the other hand............but then I'd have to kill them afterward :laughing:


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

*ENTP.* 

She was disappointing because she exuded confidence and was a great dresser. Maybe I expected too much. Not terrible, far from it. One of the better ones actually.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

ENFP

My partner.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I'm going to guess ENFP.


----------



## Johnston (Dec 16, 2012)

ESFP. We had it in ESFP style. And please don't ask me what I mean by "ESFP style".


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

ENFP - twas good, good, good sex :crazy:
(Don't tell her I said that though, I fucking hate her now.)


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Johnston said:


> ESFP. We had it in ESFP style. And please don't ask me what I mean by "ESFP style".


What you mean by "ESFP style?"


----------



## Johnston (Dec 16, 2012)

JungleDisco said:


> What you mean by "ESFP style?"


It means you haven't had it "the ESFP style" so far. But fret no more, there's always the first time.
(Pssst, ask ESFPs, they should know...)


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

ESFJ. 
Terrible experience. 
Would not repeat.
Would actually rather cut my penis off than repeat.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh... I would guess at ENFP. 

I liked her and it was good.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

INFJ 

God damn do I love intellectuals. . .


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Eos_Machai said:


> Oh... I would guess at ENFP.


And yeah, she tested as ENFP. With pretty much the same percentages as I guessed.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

ENFJ. He definitely reassured me that sex with girls is much better, but props to him.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Enfj..... It was godawful.

an intp asked me if I'd like to have sex with him. I thought about it, but we'd probably just talk about biology while fucking... And I'd rather not. So, I guess I need an NF, but not a fucking enfj... Never again.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Enfj..... It was godawful.
> 
> an intp asked me if I'd like to have sex with him. I thought about it, but we'd probably just talk about biology while fucking... And I'd rather not. So, I guess I need an NF, but not a fucking enfj... Never again.


Woo-hoo! INFJ!










And ditto on the ENFJ thing. I had oral sex with one, and she came, but I didn't.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Enfj..... It was godawful.
> 
> an intp asked me if I'd like to have sex with him. I thought about it, but we'd probably just talk about biology while fucking... And I'd rather not. So, I guess I need an NF, but not a fucking enfj... Never again.


This story makes me sad. Don't know why.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ISFJ husband. 

Eons ago before that, ENTJ.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

ESFP for the last three years.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Bugs said:


> This story makes me sad. Don't know why.


 @_Bugs_ you're really sweet... I think any of my future potential boyfriends may need to interview with you from here on out...

im serious.
you read it here first.
if you want me, blow up @_Bugs_ inbox, but he can come up with the questioner/make a thread/ decide how he'd like to proceed with applicants . .  

.....god, I am too trusting sometimes.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I'm ISTJ... so ISTJ. :dry:


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

The last person I had sex with was my friend on Tuesday and I think she is ESFP. She wanted to try having sex in the pool, so we did, then we moved it to the bedroom after a quick shower together.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Hurmm...? Not sure what he was. He was a little quirky and an architect, but he wasn't terribly curious about exploring the deeper meanings to things and I think he might have been more of a Feeler... I really don't know and really wish I knew.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Esfp


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

*Eudaimonia*
Awesome signature - colours, quote, image! Pff i'm in love. And it's only 9 AM in the morning!! 
---

Hmm... I have no idea what he was. He was an extrovert who pretended to be an introvert. He liked to play with people making them believe whatever they wanted to believe. He was also a child, very self-centred and who didn't care about another ones feelings. So I'd go with... ESTJ maybe?


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Infp :3


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Stab in the dark....

ENTP

(yeah I think he was he reminded me a lot of my best friend.)


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Do dreams count?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Entj


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

INFJ. ANd i will never go back, if all of then are like that! I think i need an extroverted guy with LONER tendencies.


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

I noticed a trend by looking at the past 3 pages here - why is it the I's always pair up with the E's? Almost no E-E interaction, what is this? I am guessing this is like electron repulsion, but still...


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

INTJ. It was good.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Kyandigaru said:


> INFJ. ANd i will never go back, if all of then are like that! I think i need *an extroverted guy with LONER tendencies*.


 they actually exist. (not sarcasm)..well either that or I'm a anomaly. There should be many only slightly extroverted or ambiverted people, at least in theory. Good luck.

[HR][/HR]

INFJ-IEI...her lack of Si was stressing me out.  so I bailed. I am deeply sorry, it just didn't work for me. She is a good person none the less.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Enfp?


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Bugs said:


> Entp


ENTP too. What a coincidence. lol

*cough*

:tongue:


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> ENTP too. What a coincidence. lol
> 
> *cough*
> 
> :tongue:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Pretty sure of her being an ENTP.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Bugs said:


>



You two....stop it.  lol


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Istp - one and only  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avidity (Mar 26, 2014)

ENTP. Physically intoxicating but emotionally ambiguous. Then again it was break-up sex.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll guess ESTP.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Intp


----------



## DB Cooper (Jun 16, 2012)

Enfp


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

INFJ (exclusively for over a year)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

??FP 6w7 Sp/Sx (possibly Sexual 9) 
so sweet and cuddly. the choice of venue left a bit to be desired, but _gawd_ it was fun making out for hours, dancing with him, holding him tight, kissing all over his soft body and finally....well, use your imagination. apparently it was his first time at a gay club too. talk about being initiated....hehehehe


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Great question. I have no idea. All I remember was that he was weird, secretive, and quiet, and I was drunk, horny, and apathetic.

My guess is INxJ


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

Probably ESXP. I was extremely inebriated and threw up right afterward. No more one night stands for moi.


----------



## lemony snicket (May 21, 2014)

I think they were INFJ


----------



## Winters (Apr 7, 2014)

Type hmmm all i know she was hot... and after sex she was annoying .... that is a type i would say.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

enfj.
esfj before that
infj before that
and about 4 more infj's before that.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Intj


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Superfluous said:


> Intj


You typed my mbti incorrectly.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Antipode said:


> You typed my mbti incorrectly.


ohohooho u made me giggle :laughing:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ESFP. l can't believe the guy is still single, actually. l was stalking briefly checking in on his facebook page the other day.


l really, really, really wanted to like him but it was the weirdest dynamic ever (partially because of the way we met: details omitted) although he seems to be an especially Fi oriented, morally sound ESFP:kitteh:


----------



## wyldstyle (Feb 21, 2014)

ESTJ

I am 10x more creative than he is during foreplay but he has the staying power and he hits the gspot *just* right...over...and over...and over.....ahhhhhh!


----------



## ClarityOfVision (Mar 3, 2013)

ISFJ. She's so giving in the bedroom.But if she doesn't feel like doing something, that's it, don't push it. It's amazing, we're having so much fun doing it. It's passionate AND fun. We're trying new things all the time, with a certain weirdness limit that we don't cross.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

INFP. And then she joined a convent.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Superfluous said:


> ohohooho u made me giggle :laughing:


Writing the laugh like that reminded me of this:


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

My ex boyfriend and it's been almost two years ago. I don't usually do one night stands, I only have sex if I'm in a serious relationship with someone. I get to emotionally attached to people; which is why I don't have sex buddies or one night stands.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Istp - woke up tied up this morning before work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Intj
And we had an over an hour tour in each other's bodies, fantasizing we were somewhere very romantic, pure intuitive soul sex... amazing! 
(And it was our third of the day !)
:shocked:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

FePa said:


> Intj
> And we had an over an hour tour in each other's bodies, fantasizing we were somewhere very romantic, pure intuitive soul sex... amazing!
> (And it was our third of the day !)
> :shocked:


Crazy thought I had an interesting story to tell ! Glad you had amazing sex ! Happy hump day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Crazy thought I had an interesting story to tell ! Glad you had amazing sex ! Happy hump day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please tell your! 
Oh I wish I was with him right now though. ..


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

FePa said:


> Please tell your!
> Oh I wish I was with him right now though. ..


Lol I woke up tied up this morning - around 3/4 am ish - kinda tired and resisted at first but his kiss and touch sends tingle all over my body so I quickly woke up - he was very dom and I had fun faking victim - sure I needed a red bull before going to work in the morning but I'm *happy*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricFisher (Feb 18, 2014)

INFP.. The sex was great.. but the constant mood swings outside of the bedroom were too much.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Lol I woke up tied up this morning - around 3/4 am ish - kinda tired and resisted at first but his kiss and touch sends tingle all over my body so I quickly woke up - he was very dom and I had fun faking victim - sure I needed a red bull before going to work in the morning but I'm *happy*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love 3/4am sex, wake up to it, Huuummmm
Delicious!


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

EricFisher said:


> INFP.. The sex was great.. but the constant mood swings outside of the bedroom were too much.


We are supposed to be excellent in bed.  I've never been with an INTP actually. Or a thinking type in general. 

My last was an INFJ. Superrrr kinky! It was fun. I'm up for anything, so trying new things is always exciting.


----------



## Peculiarities (Jun 18, 2014)

ENTJ. And oh man, oh man, oh man - It was the best sex I've ever had.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Peculiarities said:


> ENTJ. And oh man, oh man, oh man - It was the best sex I've ever had.


I've heard that ENTJs are surprisingly ardent lovers


----------



## Peculiarities (Jun 18, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I've heard that ENTJs are surprisingly ardent lovers


The ones I've dated - very much so. They were very skilled lovers. 

I don't see how it would be surprising though.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

My hubby, who is most likely an ENTP
He's aggressive yet gentle and loving at the same time, it's awesome!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Ephemerald said:


> INFP. And then she joined a convent.


Same thing happened to me D: but without the sex. We were dating and then she joined a convent and stopped talking to me LOL


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Angaliene said:


> My last was an INFJ. Superrrr kinky! It was fun. I'm up for anything, so trying new things is always exciting.


 @boycalledsoyer Told ya INFJs were the horniest type.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

^^^ x's 9001


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Torai said:


> @boycalledsoyer Told ya INFJs were the horniest type.


Wanna show me some of this hornyness ?


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

probably ENTP, not sure


----------



## etherealfemme (Jul 27, 2014)

ENFP, a better male version of me basically.

It's an ongoing thing, he knows how I feel about him though. Best everything i've ever had, ever too.

He's bad for me  But I don't know how to leave.. Finding someone else isn't really an option right now either. Meh. :/


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Entp. Ex.


----------



## RaeLizz (Mar 21, 2012)

ISTJ. Not working out.


----------



## thattkfsguy (Jan 23, 2014)

Torai said:


> @boycalledsoyer Told ya INFJs were the horniest type.


Haha ok, you win


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

FePa said:


> Wanna show me some of this hornyness ?


Maybe...







Yes. :blushed:


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

ESTJ and it was borrrrrrrrrrring. lol


----------



## nonstampcollector (Jul 21, 2014)

ENFJ and before that INFJ. An INFP has expressed a strong sexual desire for myself. So future INFP, perhaps!


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Sensors scare me. I've had a few s friends try... I don't know. Lol

maybe I could go for istp. 

But out dear god the last I had was still enfj. God awful & needs to be replaced. Lol

i just don't casual sex. I have to be into someone for sex.

and I'm a sapiosexual AND a bratty sub. So yay for making things unnecessarily difficult.


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

i haven't had sex since i got into personality types but looking back ESTJ's aren't my thing lol


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah casual sex isn't as good for me. i'm kinda emotional.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

ISFP

Had her own special wisdom like a flower in the desert. Energy like a microwave oven (cooks on high), but didn't translate to the bedroom. Even so, attraction happens for all sortsa reasons. She's cool beans, so we stay connected in other ways.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

He's an INTJ. I'm not lying when I say I'm attracted to them.


----------



## Vandrer (Jun 26, 2014)

ISFJ, sort of post break-up sex, it had the excitement of us working well together, perhaps it could work out anyway and the realization that it wasn't an option to stay together. It was very wild because of that, and at 1 am, because why not?


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I think he was ENTJ but that was a long time ago


----------



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

ENFJ.

The man is amazing at what he does. So much that I plan to tie him down. Figuratively, but maybe literally.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I've only dated or slept with xNFPs in the last year or so. 

Last one was INFP.


----------



## an_doer (Oct 1, 2014)

couple weeks ago I think she was an IxFJ 
Couple days ago just a blowjob from INTJ I had her take the personality test before she gave me the bj.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

an_doer said:


> Couple days ago just a blowjob from INTJ I had her take the personality test before she gave me the bj.


LOL like she had to pass the test first?


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Probably an ENTP.


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't remember


----------



## assascream (Aug 28, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Blickwinkel (May 15, 2012)

Probably an ISTP.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Enfp -__-


Whoaaa. What's up with this pejorative looking face?!


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## magicat65 (Oct 23, 2014)

My INTP boyfriend :kitteh: <3


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

coy said:


> Whoaaa. What's up with this pejorative looking face?!


I rather dislike her now.


----------



## discontinued exodus (Apr 15, 2013)

Infp


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

INFP and it was fantastic :3


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I wanna say.........ENTP......most likely.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

INTP. i just ended things with him


----------



## Lacuna (Oct 17, 2014)

INFP and ISFJ at the same time


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ESFP, probably Sexual 3w2


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

INFP. What can I say? I like a lot of Pness in me.


----------



## reveur (Oct 26, 2014)

I was lucky enough to meet an ENFJ.

A truly beautiful soul.
(Not to mention the rest).
Electric, fantastic connection.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

etarnov said:


> I wanna say.........ENTP......most likely.


lol. I think he's an ESTP actually. I don't know what it is with me and ESTPs. Possibly ESFP?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ESFP 3w2>7w6>9/1w9 Sx/??
he looked like a cross between a werewolf and a twink


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ESFP 3w2>7w6>9/1w9 Sx/??
> he looked like a cross between a werewolf and a twink


What the fuck (is a werewolf)! I've heard of wolves and pups in gay lingo, but never that.










Anyway, INFP 4w3 ?w? ?w? ??/??


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> What the fuck (is a werewolf)! I've heard of wolves and pups in gay lingo, but never that.
> Anyway, INFP 4w3 ?w? ?w? ??/??


lmao! I wasn't using "werewolf" as a gay slang term :laughing:
I meant that he looked
50% twink
50% werewolf from The Vampire Diaries 


ie, a combination of this:










and this:


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

ENTP 7w6.

Holy crap that was some good sex. LOL.


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

Already knew The Giver was a sexual popularity but ISFP's seriously you want to be friends with an idiot like that who has no intuition or thinking.


Sex will be bizarre or just distorted "something tells me that there is lier's throughout this forum".


Really hate the pathetic comical responses to very serious questions as well.


*why why why*..

But to answer your question Natalie was probably extravert sensing feeler judgement ESFJ Ironnically.. but she wasn't really my type just that she was giving it and I never had it before for obvious reasons "I'm an asshole".


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

ISFP I think...


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

xXxRosexXx said:


> Already knew The Giver was a sexual popularity but ISFP's seriously you want to be friends with an idiot like that who has no intuition or thinking.
> 
> 
> Sex will be bizarre or just distorted "something tells me that there is lier's throughout this forum".
> ...


Say what?

Oh also, ISFP (I think, she might be ISTP).


----------



## shancourtney12 (Nov 21, 2014)

ENFP.. my friend w/ benefits for the past 5 or so months


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ISFJ 2w3 Sp/Sx


----------



## ClarityOfVision (Mar 3, 2013)

INTJ 4w5, like myself. Cool synchronization, knew exactly what to do and my systemized pleasuregiving was appreciated as well.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

INFP 4w3.
Last person I fooled around with: INTJ 5w6


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

It was with my friend with benefits.  My God I've been working in other countries for 2 years and now he has a stable relationship and a kid, so weird to think about it xDDD

He's a INTP 6w5. 

He's the only male sexual partner that didn't hurt me, he was soooooo good and soft and warm and kind and understanding and mmmm ^^


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Enfp


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Actual sex? INTJ


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Intj


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

INFP. As in, myself.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I've absolutely no idea except that she's extroverted.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Isfp/j


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ISFP 9w8>7w6>4w5 Sx/Sp or Sp/Sx


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

INTJ.... That makes 3 on this page alone.... Lol


----------



## aHumanRenaisance (Nov 20, 2013)

Snip:


----------



## aHumanRenaisance (Nov 20, 2013)

Type Crazy. They are always crazy, maybe esfj and esfp. That being said, they were only flings. So yeah. Opposites attract I guess. 

They are outgoing, with a live for the moment attitude and lots of emotion. That's what attracts me to them, this forbidden fruit.

When I am ready to settle down (read set in my career), I reckon I will find me a lovely ENTJ women with a little introversion to tone down her Extroverted preference. I like serious, emotionally reserved women too, they seem like a challenge for the Fe in me.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Infj.


----------

